# Lip Threading



## s_aint_13 (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey I was thinking about getting my lip threaded.. My mother says that it's ridiculous for me to want to get laser hair removal because my hair isn't THAT noticable (but it IS something that rather bothers ME).. I only suggested laser removal because I'm worried that if I get the hair threaded that it'll grow back all stubby and man-ish.. If I get my upper lip threaded will the hair grow back thicker and darker? Right now I'm just "thinning out" the hair by teazing and I don't even know if THAT will cause stubby, dark, coarse regrowth.. So comments are greatly appriciated please! (Also how often would I have to go get my upper lip threaded were I to start this? Once every.. two weeks?)


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi there! Welcome to MuT!

I know what you mean about being bothered by it, even if others don't notice it as much as you do - I have the same problem. I fix it quickly and easily with a 5$ waxing kit from the drug store! All I have to do is apply it, and with a few quick pulls - Voila! no more hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As for threading, I can't help you there . . . but the search tool here at MuT is very useful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> there are a few threads on Eyebrow threading already, but none that I know of on Lip threading. I don't know enough about threading to know if there's a difference, but Good Luck! I say just go with the wax though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## s_aint_13 (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah I've heard of waxing too but I'm not too keen on it because I don't think my skin would react well to it.. I don't want irritation or discoloration or anything of the sort and that's why I think I'd like threading.. if only I got the answers I need to the questions above :scared:


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 10, 2006)

Maybe someone will be able to help you out. In the meantime, again, I suggest using the search tool to find topics on Threading.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good Luck!

ps: that's too bad about your skin reacting to wax  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've never had a problem with it. A little redness for the first hour or so, but that's it.


----------



## mehrunissa (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi s_aint_13,
I'd go with threading. Tweezing can give you ingrowns, and waxing pulls on the skin and loosens it over time. On www.shobhathreading.com, they list the benefits of threading and how it's done. It might hurt the first time(s), but you become desensitized to it eventually. Good luck!


----------



## Cirean (Mar 10, 2006)

I still use hair remover cream. I don't have much but what I do have is very blonde and it "shines" in the sunlight :wassatt: . Anyways, if you don't have much waxing probably won't work, I know it doesn't work for me. Threading just pulls the hairs out by the roots, like waxing, it really won't stop the hair from coming back.

If it really bothers you and you can afford the laser treatments I'd go for it.


----------



## lavender (Mar 10, 2006)

I get my eyebrows and upper lip threaded regularly. I love the results, much better than waxing. I get it done like once a month.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey, I get my eyebrows and lip threaded. And my hair has not grown back thicker or coarser. But it does hurt to thread the lip area it is really sensitive. ( I get watery eyes. ) I will also tell you that I have acne prone skin and I don't know why but getting my lip threaded makes me break out.


----------



## katenjake (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi there!

I've had it ALL done, bleach, nair, wax electrolysis, waxing, threading and laser. The threading is great, same principal as waxing. You can wax yourself quite inexpensively if you want. Threading, waxing arent permanent, though your hair will grow back normally, not like man hair. The laser works best on pale skin and dark hair. Just won't work on blond or grey hairs and dark skin is harder to laser. Frankly it is quite painful, :w00t: :scared: :icon_eek: and the upper lip is the worst. I say go for the threading!

Katenjake


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 11, 2006)

welcome to MUT, s_aint!

i looooooove threading and will never go back to waxing! the hair growing back coarser/more is a myth. that's not true a tall.


----------



## piyooster (Mar 11, 2006)

*Maybe you can try it once to see if you like. It will be painful for the first time though. At least for me, it was painful. *



*Naturally*, check with the Chinese nail salon around your area, they might offer the threading.


----------



## jen19 (Mar 11, 2006)

I had light blonde hair on my upper lip and after a few years of salon waxing, it has grown in less, not more. Evidentally the more you have the hair ripped out, the follicles die and don't come back. And I've never had any stretching or other bad side effects from it. Now I just use the Sally Hansen wax strips you buy at the drugstore- one box with many many applications costs about the same as one lip wax at a salon. The wax is between little plastic sheets that u warm up by rubbing between your hands, then peel the strip back, place the wax side over the lip, pressing in the direction of hair growth, and rip it off- done!!!!


----------

